# Delrin rod



## Fenderguy (Nov 1, 2020)

hi everyone.. I've been away from predator calling for several years.. anyways back in the day I had several calls made by the late rich cronk.. a one piece howler, and a killer and killer jr.. back in them days I was making antler calls inspired by rich.. I'd give anything to have those calls back or at least calls made by him but I realize the chances are very slim anyone has a call to sell me.. so I'm about to try and replicate the killer call and I have a few questions on delrin rod.. one is it available hollow or is it drilled out? And 2 can tone board be shaped with grinder like antler or does it melt etc? I know it will never compare to a cronk but what choice do I have.. thank you in advance for any advise..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's funny you mention Rich. I actually have the last two horn howlers that he made or so I believe. He said he'd have to make the ones I wanted when we spoke and I insisted that he sign them. They were part of a deal we had with the man who created this site for him to advertise. After he sent the calls to me I called and Mary said he was not feeling well. Next thing I know he passed away. 
Delrin can be shaped on a belt sander if you go slow. I don't believe I've ever seen delrin with a hole small enough like you'd want for a tone board.


----------



## Fenderguy (Nov 1, 2020)

Rich was a great guy... spoke to him many times on phone about calls.. he was a wealth of information.. all around goog guy..


----------



## Fenderguy (Nov 1, 2020)

5/8 delrin right?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The larger horn is 5/8” the smaller( in diameter) horn has a tone board made from the horn itself.


----------

